# Experience of Metformin HCl (Glucophage)



## mick_the_brick

Hi Guys,

I'm after users of the above please..

Protocols used / expereinces etc..

(NOT guys quoting from books etc..)

Thanks

Mick


----------



## hilly

i have been using metformin on my refeed/cheat days while dieting with good results. i get an awesome pump. I also have started adding it to my medium day which is 2moro.

theirs a few threads on it and loads over on promuscle.com so have a look around.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Thanks for the reply mate..

Already done alot of research from a variety of sources including UKM..

I was after more personal opinions on the med TBH


----------



## niknaknok

hi mate

ive used it also and it does give you that fuller feel or pumped if you will.one thing though is that it makes me s**t bricks twice a day ?????????.i usually take 1000mg a day before meals


----------



## hazard_mkd

3 months of usage here..

keeps fat off.. gr8 pumps..

gastrointestinal upset if you take it on empty stomach..

took it 3 times a day, after carb meals.. 500mg..

it kills your appetite too..

i've also used it to induce ketosis in 2 days.. fcuk the 1wk hell you'd have to go through otherwise..

c ya..


----------



## mick_the_brick

Thanks lads..

Any more for any more??


----------



## hilly

I forgot to add i alsol used it to introduce ketosis in 2 days. worked well and much less dangerous than using slin.


----------



## Bluestorm

Really good for cutting. When I use it, I can not seem to gain fat no matter what I eat. Used it with GH before, and dropping body fat was extremely easy.

I've used it many different ways. Daily use is the best for cutting. Used it with cheat meals only while cutting before, and it kept fat off, but not nearly as amazing results as when using it daily.


----------



## rs007

Really like the stuff - cheap, keeps me full, nothing in the way of hypo obviously, seems to predetermine me to stay leaner as I gain wieght.

Love the fullness it gives, and as someone above says, it gives really good pumps. Cant wait until I am very lean again, I think it will be the ideal chem for helping carbup, cant wait to experiment.

On the negative sides I have noted stomach upset/heartburn if not taken with food, so I take it immediately after meals. I have also noticed when I jsut start taking it, I get a headache later that same day, but fine from then on in until I come off again.

I am only using 425mg after 3 of my main carb meals daily just now when I am using it - it is 850mg generic tabs I have, so thats half a tab.

When I get on it again, I might take the full 850 3x daily, see what happens then.

Overall I reckon it is good stuff, and inexpensive too. Makes total sense, gets more use out of your own insulin release, but biasing that extra effect to muscle tissue rather than fat, if the literature is to be believed.


----------



## Joshua

Nice recomp effect.

Runny solid outflow for the first week or so, followed by some mild constipation for a further few days. This is a bigger downer than it sounds IMO.

Increased frequency of going hypo with slin and jacuzzi.

J


----------



## mick_the_brick

Thanks guys some interesting comments there..

I'm planning on running it daily for the next 3 months when they arrive.

I'll update this with my thoughts on it


----------



## hilly

RS2007 said:


> Really like the stuff - cheap, keeps me full, nothing in the way of hypo obviously, seems to predetermine me to stay leaner as I gain wieght.
> 
> Love the fullness it gives, and as someone above says, it gives really good pumps. Cant wait until I am very lean again, I think it will be the ideal chem for helping carbup, cant wait to experiment.
> 
> On the negative sides I have noted stomach upset/heartburn if not taken with food, so I take it immediately after meals. I have also noticed when I jsut start taking it, I get a headache later that same day, but fine from then on in until I come off again.
> 
> I am only using 425mg after 3 of my main carb meals daily just now when I am using it - it is 850mg generic tabs I have, so thats half a tab.
> 
> When I get on it again, I might take the full 850 3x daily, see what happens then.
> 
> Overall I reckon it is good stuff, and inexpensive too. Makes total sense, gets more use out of your own insulin release, but biasing that extra effect to muscle tissue rather than fat, if the literature is to be believed.


RS what would be your thoughts on running this when dieting??

I am currently using it on my medium day and my refeed day. i have been thinking about adding it into my low days as well at say 500mg with breakfast as i have 80g carbs with my first 2 meals.

any thoughts or do you think its best kept for carbing up and bulking?


----------



## Cap'n Beefy

After reading previous comments about ketosis in two days, I followed this when I resumed my diet two weeks ago. By jingo, they were right!!!

And, if you keep on using it when in ketosis, you don't have to be quite as strict with the diet. My own experience suggests you could have more than the weekly cheat meal and still progress with the fat loss.

Had the worlds biggest Indian takeaway last night for my cheat, followed immediately by an 850mg metformin, and this morning, wow, full to bursting!!! Groovy.

So, Metformin, whatever the weather - get em down your neck!!! :thumb:


----------



## All4n

How do you guys use metformin to induce ketosis? Simply dose with your pro/fat meals as you normally would with pro/carb meals? I guess also using it throughout the refeed day. So something like the following?

mon-fri - <30g carbs

sat - refeed with 1.5g metformin

sun - <30g carbs with 1g metformin

mon - <30g carbs with 1g metformin


----------



## hilly

use it on your refeed day say a sat then i did 500mg at break, 500mg at dinner and 500 before bed.


----------



## LittleChris

Sounds like a useful med.

Think I will get myself some and run for a few months.

Is there any need to cycle it or can it be run for months on end?


----------



## rs007

hilly2008 said:


> RS what would be your thoughts on running this when dieting??
> 
> I am currently using it on my medium day and my refeed day. i have been thinking about adding it into my low days as well at say 500mg with breakfast as i have 80g carbs with my first 2 meals.
> 
> any thoughts or do you think its best kept for carbing up and bulking?


Hilly, sorry I haven't answered this until now, just plain old missed it!

Haven't had a chance to try it out properly on a diet yet so can't talk from experience - however, if you go on the logic that keeping as full of glycogen as is practical while dieting will spare muscle - due to there being stored carbs to use rather than amino break down form muscle tissue - then it stands to reason it must be a good thing surelyas it shuttles the little carbs you ARE eating, straight to muscle apparently...


----------



## hilly

interesting thoughts mate thnks,

i used 500mg again 3 times per day yesterday morning, dinner and tea and i was walking round town last night with the lads feeling very full and pump'd almost uncomfortably. i think it would be useful during bulking or during a rebound if slin is not being used.

I am tempted to use it during my rebound in a few weeks but as i will be runig igf not sure if their will be an effect on each other so i may leave it out


----------



## LittleBigMan

Is there any danger in taking these? Also i read something about not drinking alcohol whilst on these?


----------



## edgey

where do you get them from?


----------



## LittleBigMan

A quick look on google and it seems you can get them from American Pharm companies but i dont know if there is problems with getting this type of thing through customs..... If any one would like to give more info would be great.


----------



## WhiteRhino

I have just received my Meformin and am going to begin running it three times per day from Monday. I will also run 2iu on insulin alongside.


----------



## hilly

caregul with the slin mate metformin makes it hit harder


----------



## WhiteRhino

Two tablets taken yesterday, one 500mg with mid morning and another with pow meal and it's side effects are enough to make be stop using it already. Even taking it with two of my biggest meals made no difference and the sickness came on real quick. Felt crap for the whole day and then a massive headache after the second intake.


----------



## shakey

WhiteRhino...you got mail:whistling:


----------



## D-TROPIN

Used it whilst on GH with rala and chromium....definately good for high carb days!

my guts however...were a mess!!!!...i remember being on a plane on holiday and i had gastro so bad that even when i burped.....the 4 rows behind thought i had farted....not good!...left this strange metalic taste in my mouth also.


----------



## Catsup007

Did you guys use it while on a steroid cycle or by itself?


----------



## Contest

Don't see the point of starting a new thread about Metformin so though I'd ask in this one 

I'm currently using 850mg 3x per day but I'm finding that I'm getting extremely bloated. My stomach feels very very uncomfortable though I'm not getting the sh*ts or anything like that.

Would it be OK to dose all my Metformin before bed as opposed to splitting the dose?


----------



## yannyboy

Contest said:


> Don't see the point of starting a new thread about Metformin so though I'd ask in this one
> 
> I'm currently using 850mg 3x per day but I'm finding that I'm getting extremely bloated. My stomach feels very very uncomfortable though I'm not getting the sh*ts or anything like that.
> 
> Would it be OK to dose all my Metformin before bed as opposed to splitting the dose?


The half life is about 6 hours so you are better staggering it throughout the day!


----------



## Contest

yannyboy said:


> The half life is about 6 hours so you are better staggering it throughout the day!


Anything I can do to help with the bloated feeling? I feel almost pregnant currently lol.


----------



## dusher

Planning on trying this soon so will be watching this thread. Don't fancy feeling bloated all day.


----------



## greekgod

i wouldnt run it alongside slin, betta to run it when u finish yr slin course to resensentise yr insulin sensititvity.. \

also big over kill to run r-ala or chromium as they are the natural version of metaform..

i have used it during refeed days on sunday, 500mg metaform after each meal.

1500mg tops in a day...can cause stomach issues, and u will enjoy good pumps @ gym next day...

dont rely on it just to binge eat those late nite carbs, use it correctly...


----------

